# FOUND: Black Lab at Lee Kay



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As I was was unlocking the gate this morning at the Lee Kay dog training area a black lab came out of the grass to greet me at the gate. I was the first one there this morning so he's been out there at least over night... He has no identification on him but is wearing a flea/tick collar.

Anyway, if you lost your black lab while training at Lee Kay, I have him at my house, for now...

In the morning I have some business in Salt Lake and I will be taking him to the SL County Animal shelter on 39th south and 3rd west. If you want to save $75 and come get him today, call me at 801-718-7353 Otherwise, he will be in dog jail tomorrow...

Cheers,

Darin


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He has been reunited with his owner.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

That's great news. I was worried,


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, me too. I left a sign on the gate and got a call in less than an hour...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good man Tex!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very 8) TEX.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Whew! Doggy jail would have sucked. For both the dog and the owner.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, I didn't want it to go to that. That's why I took the dog home with me instead of just dropping it off at the shelter or leaving him out there. I debated just leaving him out there tied to the gate, but it was very hot and he would have been in trouble in no time. Plus it was Sunday, and I didn't want him spending the whole day in a holding tank at the shelter before someone got there on Monday to get him taken care of and signed in. (remember the story in the news about the Davis county guy who left a dog in the holding kennel outside over the weekend and it died of heat...) All those things crossed my mind and I just made it up to keep him safe at my house till I could either find the owner or get him safely to a shelter. Turns out the guy who lost him works for the wrecking yard across the street from the training area and he got away from him on Friday night. He spent the whole day Saturday looking for him and was out there Sunday morning looking again when he found my note. I only did what I would want someone to do if it was my dog out there A.W.O.L. One day Zeb will go on a little trip and someone will pick him up and pay it forward... I hope.... All is well that ends well...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Good man Tex!


+1


----------

